# All warriors of chaos!!



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm looking to buy as much Warriors of Chaos as possible. 

I would really like them either unassembled/on sprues, or assembled and fully painted. As I only paint models when they're still on sprues.

I'm paying cash/paypal, or maybe we can barter somehow. I have lots of magic cards, and such. Just let me know what you would prefer.

I'm looking forward to seeing all the models!!


----------

